
AWS Config - leef
https://aws.amazon.com/config/
======
sciurus
I tried to enable Config but got the informative "Error {{errorMessage}}"

[http://i.imgur.com/fUT6ROI.png](http://i.imgur.com/fUT6ROI.png)

------
freshflowers
Small print: currently only available in region US East.

~~~
sciurus
US East typically gets the cool new toys first.

It would be interesting to look through the AWS service health reports for
unrelated services to determine if it suffers more problems as a result of
this.

------
bennetthi
It's pretty amazing how many products AWS is releasing at re:Invent.

------
brianbreslin
Can someone explain this to me in laymen's terms?

~~~
rev_bird
From what I can tell, it's a combination of a few useful tools:

1) Configuration monitoring – if an app is running on six identical servers,
and all of the sudden one box has a different config file sitting on it, or
somebody installs updates that they weren't supposed to, I'd like an email
about that.

2) A "source of truth" for your cloud resources. Smarter people than I have
articulated our need for this at my employer, but the simplest way I know of
to describe it is that you can query the configuration of your boxes to figure
things out. "Show me all the boxes running Nginx 1.6," for example, or "Show
me all the boxes that haven't gotten the latest Bash update." Not sure how it
does that, but it seems to be in there.

~~~
sciurus
I don't think AWS Config handles either of your examples. It records the state
of various AWS resources, not the state of the software/environment running
within an EC2 instance.

